# top fin 2.6 gal reviews



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Who has a top fin 2.6 gallon? would love to see some pictures of the tank if you do have one! also would love to hear your reviews on it. looking for a nice tank for Fiji....don't like the one he is in now.


----------



## Pearl93 (Jan 18, 2014)

I've had this tank up and running for about three months now and I love it. Its much better quality than other small tank kits that I've tried and I love that it's glass. The light and filter are both pretty good, however the filter needs to be baffled as the flow is way too strong for a betta. It's a little on the small side for my tastes but that's my own fault. If you don't mind the size, you'll love it. 

Here it is



















Maybe not the best pictures :-? sorry!

The owner:


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I've just spent the last 2 weeks searching for the perfect nano tank for my baby betta, Blake who is growing up and needs a bigger home than his 1 gallon grow out.

I absolutely fell in love with the Schuber Wright Mini 66 tank kit but it's only available through Amazon for a good price, other places it was twice as much and we won't be doing business with Amazon any longer since they remove and let people/businesses remove negative reviews on the products being sold. I'll forever be sad this tank isn't mine but oh well. lol.











The JBJ Picotope is another AWESOME small tank but it comes with a reef light that may be easy to change but when emailed and asked what specs and kind the light was to see if i could replace with a plant light the company refused to tell me and then tried to sell me a replacement "special order" lightbulb for 38.00. If i wanted to spend that, I'd buy a new light fixture. 










I would up getting an Azoo Mirror "Bay" glass tank, will be here soon. It has a mirror background and is a bow front very similiar to the JBJ one. 3 gallons and I think I'm going to absolutely love it. It's really cute.










None of them seem to come with a cover but making one should be extremely easy with a piece of acrylic, none of my bettas are jumpers so I'm not really worried about it. Actually hope to have a piece of driftwood with plants growing on it sticking out of the top. We'll how it goes. My driftwood might be to big for this tank.


----------

